# dwarf sag and excel



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope. Excel is fine to use with dwarf sags.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Your sag will love you for it.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Ok Thanks. The reason I ask is because my Sag in melting and I don't know why. I planted my 46 gallon last week and it's the only plant melting.

it's a 46 gallon 22" tall
2x65W PC 12hrs a day
dosing EI method no CO2 just excel (dosing per instructions)
Other plants in the tank consist of 

Brown Crypt
Pygmy Chain Sword
Mirco Chain Sword
Limnophila sessiflora
Amazon Sword
Potamogeton gayi
Rotala Rotundifolia
Limnophila aromatica
Stargrass

any thoughts as to why this is happening? I'm somewhat of a newbie and it could be that it's still adjusting to my tank but I'm not sure.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably just acclimating. If you're seeing any new leaves coming up then you know ur OK.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Thanks lauraleellbp I will look out for new growth.


----------



## sarah6678 (Jun 12, 2008)

My sag melted in one of my tanks only and i never figured out why just that tank, it did come back however and it looks great now.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I have had no problems with my dwarf sag and excel.


----------

